
AAA Study: Driver-Assist Tech Doubles Repair Bills for Minor Collisions - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/news/24452/aaa-study-driver-assist-tech-doubles-repair-bills-for-minor-collisions
======
dv_dt
But does it half the rate of collisions incurred by the driver of the vehicle
with the assist tech?

~~~
qbrass
[https://aaafoundation.org/potential-reduction-in-crashes-
inj...](https://aaafoundation.org/potential-reduction-in-crashes-injuries-and-
deaths-from-large-scale-deployment-of-advanced-driver-assistance-systems/)

They estimate driving assists will reduce crashes by 40%. Reducing injuries by
37% might make up the extra 10% in repair costs.

